# DS #4998: Digimon Story - Lost Evolution (Japan)



## Minox (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6312^^


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 30, 2010)

First! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so is this any good? do i need to know lots of japanese?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> First!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a digimon rpg

i will tell you later when i play after work


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 30, 2010)

So, is this a sequel to Digimon Dawn and Dusk? They were okay...


If it plays like Digimon World Championship though...


FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 30, 2010)

Digimon > Pokemon


----------



## Project_Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Digimon > Pokemon



Quoted for the truth. 

I have seen the trailers for this game and some gameplay videos on the official site. Im hyped for it. Cant wait till it gets dumped.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 30, 2010)

Blah this is just the same as the other Digimon DSes. I was hoping for something different like Digimon World 1 style. :/

Guess I'll play it in English... not that crazy about it enough to play it in Japanese.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jun 30, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Digimon > Pokemon


Depends whether you're talking about the games or anime.


----------



## steveo581 (Jun 30, 2010)

is it easy to progress through with no knowledge of japanese?
and
are the battles animated nicely? 
Thanks


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 30, 2010)

Can't wait for this one in English I've enjoyed most of the others.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 30, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Digimon > Pokemon


To me, though...


Pokemon>Digimon : Gameplay wise.

Digimon>Pokemon : Anime Wise (Although, the dubs really suck for both)

Pokemon=Digimon : Nostalgia wise.


I'd play both types of games, no matter what.


----------



## Gwaith (Jun 30, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Blah this is just the same as the other Digimon DSes. I was hoping for something different like Digimon World 1 style. :/




Amen. The first Digimon World for PS1 is so awesome but the others are just more mediocre Pokemonish games.
Seems to be another turn based RPG from the Trailer, meh.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 30, 2010)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeap, it plays exactly the same as Digimon World DS and DMW DS Dawn and Dusk. :/

A pity, really... If they'd just created an upgraded version of that! The story was good and the game was fun too! I felt cheated about that whole 'that rpg is returning' thing.... I thought there was hope for a Digimon game like Digimon World 1. Oh well. :/


----------



## steveo581 (Jun 30, 2010)

does it work on dstt and is it playable for someone with no knowledge of japanese?


----------



## xshinox (Jun 30, 2010)

damn i want to play it but too bad its in japanese. it is playable but without know what each menu, item, etc. does, you won't get too far. trial and error is your best way to beating games you cant read


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 30, 2010)

Just did about 10-15 minutes of Googling. Has anyone actually FOUND the ROM?


----------



## HunterJ (Jun 30, 2010)

the rom HAS NOT been released yet! Ive checked the most unused but most reliable site and even they dont have it
Hardly anywhere will have it till a couple of days :/


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn. Will check again later today. What about Inazuma 3?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 30, 2010)

i found it but (both of them) in a japanese forum i won t provide any links and don t pm me


----------



## Project_Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> i found it but (both of them) in a japanese forum i won t provide any links and don t pm me



You know people are going to PM you anyway. Why even say you have them?

HERP DE DERP I HAZ GAEMS. I GOT IT FROM OH WAIT DOHOHOHOHO NO INFO FOR YOU LULZ

Yes I mad.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 1, 2010)

Project_Zero said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he says that so that people know that they are indeed available? And it isn't his fault, he just follows the rules (no posting links to rom sites). And I can confirm his statement that yes they are findable.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 1, 2010)

I found the game and there's Definitely AP on this. I'm using an R4 clone w/ YSMENU. On the clone itself, I get white screen and with the YSMENU there is a loading error. 
I've just started on DeSuME but I've made it past the opening, title, and a bit of dialogue. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Project_Zero (Jul 1, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Maybe he says that so that people know that they are indeed available? And it isn't his fault, he just follows the rules (no posting links to rom sites). And I can confirm his statement that yes they are findable.



Well thats the thing. I get he is trying to say that he found them but it just feels like a giant kick in balls. I do realize those are the rules but its still pretty enraging. Im over it now. Still cant find it though :/ I tried various sites both english and japanese.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

i found it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





not that hard, really. just gotta check in places you'll never think to find them


----------



## copy_zero (Jul 1, 2010)

Found the fix.


```
00004440: 6F 62 27 16 6F 78 E5 00 11 EE F1 CE 97 78 D4 86 ? 18 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 14 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004450: 88 13 0D D9 91 D2 85 4E 13 58 06 3A 77 B6 9A 96 ? 10 10 A0 03 0B 10 C0 05 B7 10 C0 05 1E FF 2F E1
00004460: 86 F8 60 65 21 96 A3 E8 ? 64 41 26 02 2D DA 9F E1
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 90 FE FF EA
```

Anyone knows how use this or knows the patching program that can be used to patch it?


----------



## Project_Zero (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally found it BUT there is a password and there is no info about that at all. Why does this happen to me?


----------



## YoshiChao (Jul 1, 2010)

I found the game finally testing it out. It was on some asian website though.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 1, 2010)

Digimon wins my vote over pokemon simply because they work on quality over quantity.
Digimons designers create a small group of really cool and thought out digimon.
Pokemons designers do a lot of hard drugs and draw every screwed up creature that comes to mind, and never bothers to think "well maybe this one looks like crap..."

Anyways, really wish this was in english.
Really, really want to play it dammit.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

copy_zero said:
			
		

> Found the fix.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



keep searching


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 1, 2010)

yup... the games are out
i just downloaded digimon, inazuma11 (both version)

waited a while for a new digimon game
hope this one will be good


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

^ I also did the same, elixir! XD Except that I will give the other verison of Inazuma Eleven to my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything went fine after patching the binary, had to kill myself registering on some asian forums but they're really kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purchasing the game includes an Omegamon/Omnimon card and a password at the back of the card to obtain UlforceV-dramon AND can be used on the Carddass arcades (but alas, I'm broke as f*ck).


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah, that form killed me with registration.... >

looks like im not getting this game yet :|


----------



## Project_Zero (Jul 1, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> ```
> 00004440: 6F 62 27 16 6F 78 E5 00 11 EE F1 CE 97 78 D4 86 ? 18 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 14 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> 00004450: 88 13 0D D9 91 D2 85 4E 13 58 06 3A 77 B6 9A 96 ? 10 10 A0 03 0B 10 C0 05 B7 10 C0 05 1E FF 2F E1
> 00004460: 86 F8 60 65 21 96 A3 E8 ? 64 41 26 02 2D DA 9F E1
> ...



Is there a tutorial on how to use that? I have the program and this code but how do I make it work? The arrows become question marks so im kinda lost as to what to do.


----------



## worlok375 (Jul 1, 2010)

Project_Zero said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the stuff before the arrow and after the : is what it's supposed to be before and after the arrow is what you change to code to. You don't put the arrows in the code.


----------



## DonLuc (Jul 1, 2010)

I got one question.

Ok so I'm using the SuperCard SD (slot 2)

And When I try to convert the .nds to .dsq the .dsq file have 0 bytes!

Help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And sorry for me bad english


----------



## copy_zero (Jul 1, 2010)

@Project Zero: Don't worry about it. The same happened to me, but it works great. Just load the rom with the first button, then copy-paste the code, and use the bottom button. Then, just copy the rom to your cart, and done.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 1, 2010)

left is what you have in the rom. right of the arrows are what to overwrite them with


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 1, 2010)

ladypoodle said:
			
		

> ^ I also did the same, elixir! XD Except that I will give the other verison of Inazuma Eleven to my sister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad yet to have the time to take a look at the game
i guess i will wait till night
a busy day for me

next metal max 3


----------



## YoshiChao (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been playing digimon lost evolution now and its been fine im up to the part right after you go to the base area and make your farm.
Has anyone encountered any freezes after that point?
By the way i'm playing on my SCDS2.

I just beat the first major boss and the game hasn't frozen.
Maybe the website I got it from had it prepatched?

Yeah I think my game is pre-patched.
Is anybody else playing, if so what flashcard are you using? And where you up to?


Spoiler



I'm up to the part after the massive invasion on your base thing.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Digimon Story Lost Evolution

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0WMO5NJP

After patching, use the .nds file. The .bak is the original clean ROM.


----------



## Lockmaster24 (Jul 1, 2010)

ladypoodle said:
			
		

> Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Digimon Story Lost Evolution
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0WMO5NJP
> 
> After patching, use the .nds file. The .bak is the original clean ROM.


I tried that but it still didn't work...

I'm using an original R4 with YSmenu


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lockmaster24 said:
			
		

> ladypoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get R4Wood!


----------



## Seleno (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi there!

Finally got that thing working. *phew* But I have a question...
I'm stuck right at the beginning when you cn finally move around. It appears that I can't enter the next area nor getting to the menu. What do I have to do in the first area at the beginning of the game?

EDIT: Forgot to say that I'm playing it with iDeaS. NoGBA isn't working as well as my r4 card.


----------



## flip122 (Jul 1, 2010)

Seleno said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> Finally got that thing working. *phew* But I have a question...
> I'm stuck right at the beginning when you cn finally move around. It appears that I can't enter the next area nor getting to the menu. What do I have to do in the first area at the beginning of the game?
> ...


----------



## Seleno (Jul 1, 2010)

A friend of me gave a some advice that worked.

Download this (for DSTT and R4 (YSMenu))
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LZVMTDQK
Just replace the two files with the existing ones on your flashcard and put the game into your game directory. If you use YSMenu, start it and select the game. 

It works for me.


----------



## lolzed (Jul 1, 2010)

Seleno said:
			
		

> A friend of me gave a some advice that worked.
> 
> Download this (for DSTT and R4 (YSMenu))
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LZVMTDQK
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t218024-updated-ysmenu-...dat-infolib-dat


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lolz beat me to it


----------



## mangatic (Jul 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i totally agree


----------



## isosap (Jul 1, 2010)

heyy umm i finally go the game working but am having problems, i cant pass the first part which is the part when u finally able to start controlling the man character. help plz is anyone knows a solution thnk youu


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 1, 2010)

isosap said:
			
		

> heyy umm i finally go the game working but am having problems, i cant pass the first part which is the part when u finally able to start controlling the man character. help plz is anyone knows a solution thnk youu



if you dont say what card ure using how can anyone possibly help?


----------



## isosap (Jul 1, 2010)

ooo lol am sorry am not using a card am using umm idea 1.0.36 and it was working fine up until the part where u finally gain control u can move and stuff but u just cant leave the room or up the menu idk if it is the emulator??


----------



## Nebz (Jul 1, 2010)

If it's necessary to say, I have this confirmed working on my R4 III Upgrade w/ latest YSMENU updates and no patching.


----------



## YoshiChao (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, Just in case no one has gotten up to the part where you have to do quests for rookie digimon, im going to spoiler tag it.


Spoiler



I have completed Patamon, Gotsumon and Kokuwamon, but now i'm having trouble with getting Agumon's mission to activate so I can finish it and proceed with the game. Could it be the Anti-Piracy? Or am I just doing something wrong?



If someone could help that would be incredibly appreciated.

Oh and just in case, I'm using SCDS2 with the patch that was posted on this topic earlier.
Edit: Figured it out. You need to have a Digimon with a specific personality to activate the missions. Eg. Agumon has to be carefree or whatever.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 2, 2010)

So, just run me through this,

Which carts DOESN'T the game work on?


----------



## YoshiChao (Jul 3, 2010)

So where is everyone up to in the game currently?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 3, 2010)

This games got BLACK SCREEN within OR without BIOS and FIRMWARE for No$gba + No$Zoomer...


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 3, 2010)

HOLY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












DIGIMON!?! I thought you were dead!?!


----------



## pikachu945 (Jul 3, 2010)

does not work on akaio
anyone know for a patch?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 4, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> HOLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digimon has never been dead, and for all that didnt know.. it exist like over 400 different kinds of digimon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. they are just awfully bad at kepping it clean like pokemon


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

I was playing the game fine, until it finally froze on me mid-game.


Spoiler



My game froze in the cave area in Task Canyon. The moment I try to exit to the next area from inside the cave, the whole game freezes. In fact any place past Task Canyon after you save Asuka causes the game to freeze.


I can't seem to fix it, even after downloading and using numerous patches available that was supposed to fix it. Has anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## blazeitup52 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have the same problem.  After getting to the base, I can go to the digi farm, but if I try to go to the other room, it freezes.  Also, after the invasion of the base, the game actually froze in the digi farm.  I have the patch and I'm using the latest update for the edge card.


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm using R4 with the latest WoodR4 firmware, but as i mentioned in my earlier post, the game freezes on me whenever i try to advance with the story. It's probably AP, and as far as i know, there's no patch for this problem yet.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2010)

hellfire789 said:
			
		

> I'm using R4 with the latest WoodR4 firmware, but as i mentioned in my earlier post, the game freezes on me whenever i try to advance with the story. It's probably AP, and as far as i know, there's no patch for this problem yet.


If you're using an R4 I suggest YSMENU with this because there is no need for patching when using it, only the latest DSTT files.

"For DSTT users!

If you use a DSTT, you can run the game by getting infolib.dat and extinfo.dat from the latest kernel below, and copying them to your TTMENU folder. In this case, you must not patch the ROM file by using Patch.exe. If you use a legacy R4, you may want to use YSMEMU with those files."

Info was provided from Rudolph.


----------



## blazeitup52 (Jul 4, 2010)

what about for the edge card


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> hellfire789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the thing is, I've tried switching between YSMENU (with the latest DSTT files) and WoodR4 to see if it'll fix the problem, but the game still freezes at the same places. As I said, it's most likely AP that's preventing me from advancing. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2010)

No problem but out of curiosity are you using a patched rom when using the YSMENU?


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> No problem but out of curiosity are you using a patched rom when using the YSMENU?


I've tried using both a clean rom and a patched rom, but I still encounter the same problem.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2010)

hellfire789 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, well sorry I could be of no use then :-/


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> hellfire789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, thanks for trying to help. Guess I'll just have to wait for a fix. By the way, have you or anyone else encountered the same problem?


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2010)

No freezes for myself or at least not yet. I'm using the YSMENU w/ latest files on an R4 III Upgrade. 
You can try using DeSmuME 0.9.6 w/ this game. On my computer it didn't seem to have issues.


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> No freezes for myself or at least not yet. I'm using the YSMENU w/ latest files on an R4 III Upgrade.
> You can try using DeSmuME 0.9.6 w/ this game. On my computer it didn't seem to have issues.


I see. If you don't mind me asking, what point are you at in the game?


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2010)

Still in the beginning I believe. Fought some Digimon here and there and gained some Digimon, defeated the 3 villains once, and then defeated 2 others villains right after and saved at that point.


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Still in the beginning I believe. Fought some Digimon here and there and gained some Digimon, defeated the 3 villains once, and then defeated 2 others villains right after and saved at that point.


Ah, I see. When you get to where I am, could you post whether or not it freezes for you? If I'm the only one that has this problem, I may have to replace my R4 or get another flashcard.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 4, 2010)

hellfire789 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I will do. By any chance, do you know how far I may be from there?


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 4, 2010)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> hellfire789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, depending on whether you take the time to gather plates in between events and the amount of time you play, it may take you a while before you get there. I'd say that you still have to cross about 6-7 maps before you get there. However, when you do get there, I hope you have more luck than I had.


----------



## eonwarrior (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm wondering... is there 2 types of AP on this game? First is Childs Play, then the second is a new one? Because I'm always getting stuck at certain places as well. AND I know it's not my cart or my micro SD.


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 5, 2010)

eonwarrior said:
			
		

> I'm wondering... is there 2 types of AP on this game? First is Childs Play, then the second is a new one? Because I'm always getting stuck at certain places as well. AND I know it's not my cart or my micro SD.


Finally, someone else who has the same problem as me. Haha don't get me wrong, I'm not happy that you can't advance or anything, I'm just relieved to hear that it's not just my problem. I think it's safe to say for certain that there's another AP in this game. Hope it gets fixed soon, I was really enjoying this game.


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 5, 2010)

IF you fucking pirates want shit fixed post save files right before a freeze and stop fucking moaning.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> IF you fucking pirates want shit fixed post save files right before a freeze and stop fucking moaning.



since when they'd bother to post .sav
most of them are just selfish and etc.....

i will check with the chinese site  ... see whether they'd encounter such problem and ask for a .sav if necessary


----------



## eonwarrior (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeezus, don't have to have a hernia trying to ask for a .SAV file.

*Looks around* Er... Where the heck is the attach option?


----------



## Another World (Jul 5, 2010)

eonwarrior said:
			
		

> *Looks around* Er... Where the heck is the attach option?



sendspace.com, adrive.com, megaupload.com, filetrip.com, etc.

-another world


----------



## eonwarrior (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BEBJZ4HH

Well, here's my .sav file.


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jul 6, 2010)

Well on Desmume 0.9.6 the game has no issues, I already unlocked another set of maps that are the ones with the moonlight city.

I played first on NO$GBA but starting after the fireworks part when the characters move to the next screen I got a black screen. Then I put it on Desmume 0.9.6 and it worked there without problems, after I got to a part where I could control the character I saved and put the game on NO$GBA again and it did worked, I played most of it there till before unlocking the moonlight city area maps because when I changed screen again the game gave a black screen but oddly enough only in the bottom one, while the top one kept showing movement of the farm and even the digimon there when used the farm goods and did it right they got their stats increased.

But not like it would make any good since I couldn't save.

So yeah, it is AP, that's for sure but what kind? that I don't know.

For now I will play in Desmume. it is slower for me (my PC has a one core processor) but is better than nothing.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 6, 2010)

For playing on desmume, here the step!

1.  Change FRAME SKIP to 9! Turn off the Sound Setting plus choose Synchronize options.

2.   For display, choose software rasterizer.

That's all! I also play this game. What ever is slow, but it can play perfectly without any problem.


----------



## blazeitup52 (Jul 6, 2010)

the patched version keeps freezing for me.  I can get my starter digimon, but after i put 5 in my team and leave, i get in one battle and afterwards it just freezes.  I updated my edge card to v1.11. 

is there like an action replay code that i can use


----------



## basher11 (Jul 6, 2010)

you wish. there isn't a cheat code for everything.


----------



## blazeitup52 (Jul 7, 2010)

thats how it worked for chrono trigger lol.

SOOO i have tried about a million times, and i finally made some progress.  I guess if you use a completely CLEAN version of the game and updated firmware, it works fine.  

before updating my firmware, without patch = i couldnt access the menus and i couldn't make it to the next screen

after updating my firmware, with patch = i could access the menus, save, get all 5 starter digimon, and it would freeze

after updating my firmware, patch free(had to look really hard to find a clean version) = i haven't frozen yet.  another difference is I left ONE digimon at the farm this time rather than bringing them all with me.  sometimes, the game will act a little screwy, like it will keep moving but the buttons don't do anything... or the text will go ultra fast(i actually like it when that happens)... all i have to do is press the touch screen and it goes back to normal.  

so if you are still having problems, update your firmware 100 percent and don't use the patch(I guess about half of the versions out there come pre-patched).  its working really good so far.


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lord Patamon said:
			
		

> Well on Desmume 0.9.6 the game has no issues, I already unlocked another set of maps that are the ones with the moonlight city.
> 
> I played first on NO$GBA but starting after the fireworks part when the characters move to the next screen I got a black screen. Then I put it on Desmume 0.9.6 and it worked there without problems, after I got to a part where I could control the character I saved and put the game on NO$GBA again and it did worked, I played most of it there till before unlocking the moonlight city area maps because when I changed screen again the game gave a black screen but oddly enough only in the bottom one, while the top one kept showing movement of the farm and even the digimon there when used the farm goods and did it right they got their stats increased.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the exact same thing happened to me, except I use R4. I would've used Desmume if it weren't for the fact that my computer is hella slow. Guess I'll wait for a patch.


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I started to play it with ideas 1.0.3.6 and it plays faster than with Desmume and no problems so far on it neither, so that's another good alternative while we wait for a patch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My only issue with Ideas is that the sound plug-in needs a lot of work, so I have to play it without sound but better than nothing.


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lord Patamon said:
			
		

> Well I started to play it with ideas 1.0.3.6 and it plays faster than with Desmume and no problems so far on it neither, so that's another good alternative while we wait for a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I don't play with sound anyway, so I guess I'll give it a try. Thanks Lord Patamon. =]

EDIT: By the way, how do I import my save file to Ideas?


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh actually it is really easy, just rename the desmume save file which has the extension .dsv to .sav, copy it to where ideas will search for the battery save files (aka the .sav files), if you run the emulator for the first time you can set where do you want the emulator to store the .sav files. Now with that done just open the rom but before click on the play button on the toolbar go to the options menu and in save type set it to eeprom 512kbits and then click on play button to run the rom.

It is important to not disable the sound till you loaded your game, I had the issue that if I disabled the sound before that, even though the game loaded well I couldn't go to any other screen and my character walked through the other characters and couldn't talk to them.

Now to get a decent speed, go to options menu and set the frame skip to 3, that will give you a decent speed


----------



## hellfire789 (Jul 8, 2010)

Lord Patamon said:
			
		

> Oh actually it is really easy, just rename the desmume save file which has the extension .dsv to .sav, copy it to where ideas will search for the battery save files (aka the .sav files), if you run the emulator for the first time you can set where do you want the emulator to store the .sav files. Now with that done just open the rom but before click on the play button on the toolbar go to the options menu and in save type set it to eeprom 512kbits and then click on play button to run the rom.
> 
> It is important to not disable the sound till you loaded your game, I had the issue that if I disabled the sound before that, even though the game loaded well I couldn't go to any other screen and my character walked through the other characters and couldn't talk to them.
> 
> Now to get a decent speed, go to options menu and set the frame skip to 3, that will give you a decent speed


Hmm, I tried doing what you said, but I couldn't quite figure out how to use it. It didn't let me set where i wanted to store the save file when I ran it for the first time. Where does the emulator search for save files? Also, does it have anything to do with it being an R4 save file? Thanks in advance.

EDIT: nvm, I figured out what I did wrong. I can load my save file now, but after I press continue, I noticed that the npcs were missing and I can't enter any maps, then it eventually freezes. Any clue as to why?. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lord Patamon (Jul 10, 2010)

did you disabled the sound before loading your game?

You need to start the game with sound enabled and press the continue button with sound enabled, once you're back to where you did saved you try to move and such, if you see all normal and can move through maps just disable the sound.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Jul 17, 2010)

So no one has gotten this to work perfectly yet?


----------



## renes2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ahh..on my Acekard 1.7.1 does it work perfect.

But I cant read japanese °__°


----------



## mysterio123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Any translations coming out on this?


----------



## Zarkz (Aug 4, 2010)

O_O
DAMN YOU JAPAN FOR GETTING THIS FIRST!
I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeely want this game, as I loved Digimon World Dusk,  so much that I got the LEGEND TAMER RANK! I even played Dawn, which was basically the same thing


----------



## sliver123 (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there  a new english patch For digimon lost evolution ? if someone knows Pm me please Xd


----------



## Tricytal (Dec 17, 2010)

it took me forever to figure it out, but it works for me.... so here goes.

if you have an r4 or m3 and possibly a few others, get the R4 wood firmware and swap it out for the kernel 1.18 firmware. It'll work a bit different, i haven't figured out how to use any cheats with it, since it's completely different, but now i can play golden sun dark dawn, zelda spirit tracks, pokemon black, and digimon story lost evolution( though i still have to figure out how to translate it into english)

if you have any other questions just ask. That's the best i can do for ya... sorry if that didn't help. but enjoy! ^^


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesomeness! Ah Digimon have come a long way...


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 20, 2010)

will this game get a usa release ?


----------

